# offset pics (dialup warning)



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

This is +38mm. The pics look like crap.. but it looks good irl


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I see you took the chrome off.
Whats normal offset again?

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

very nice.. that grill is very rice though... hehe.. but still.. better then a gaping hole


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

the grill isn't for looks, it's because I had a big gaping hole busted in my a/c condenser or whatever. After the cost of replacing that - the grill crap is well worth it


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

normal is +40mm.. i ordered +40 but recieved 38 from the guy I bought the wheels from. I ended up being glad I did because it looks a lot better imo


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

paint the grill mesh black, it would be a lot less noticable


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Meaning the extra 2mm pushes the wheel out farther. 
I thought the less offset pulled the wheel in.
Ok.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

that is the perfect offset IMO, nice n flush with the side of the car. Are your tires 195 or 205 width? The ones I was lookin at were 205s


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes!!! And I cannot express how good it looks .. I have gotten 3 comments from other b14 owners on the wheel widths.. it doesn't look ghetto or ricey... it looks muscular imo


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

205's.. 

I kind of wish I had gotten 195's.. I don't think my car is powerful enough, or has a good enough suspension to benefit from 205's.. 

Then again, they do look awesome from behind

I'll take more pics tommorow










looks orange cause of a crappy digicam.. but it is a nice rich red..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hmmm so you get a slowdown or difference in speed and acceleration from 175 width to 205? 

they definetely look better wider, god i hate my skinny 13" wheels and that rediculous muffler nissan included but thats another story.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

actually.. It's a long story

When I bought the car it had 185/14's on the steelies.. a friend of mine was trading in his car, and he had some 195/15/50 wheels/tires, (CRAPPY wheels, even worse tires, ) but the tires were new and I had BALD ones at the time, so I traded him


So, I went from 195/50/15's on crappy pep boys heavy wheels, to new rota's, with 205/50/15 rota's. I didn't notice any difference.. but I think the decrease in weight made up for the difference in width.

Now, going from the 14inch 185 width to 15 195 was a HUGE HUGE difference.. even on crappy (but new!) tires..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ahhhh i was gonna go wtih 205-45-16 but lightweight 15lb wheels so hopfully it wont be that much heavier than stock and bog my car down, its slow enough as it is  i take a non interstate highway to work 70 miles each day and it has pretty steep grades that i really have to gun my car to get over 65mph over them its really annoying.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

a friend of mine had a kia sephia ( I know.. I know..) and when he went from 14's to 17's it was NIGHT AND DAY. His outside diamter was supposedly almost the same but his was SOOO slow.. that's why I stuck with 15's.. imo they still look really good without attracting too much unwanted attention


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

originally i wanted 17's but the tires are too skinny on them and my car isnt lowered so it would just look even worse. I was then thinking about 15" heliums but i figure 16" is a good compromise. 

is ur car lowered at all?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

no.. if the front was like.. 3/4 inch lower i would soo satisfied


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah, actually your car doesnt look as jacked up high as some do. Its funny, I actually think some sentras are higher than others or something from the factory because i've seen some that are lower in the rears than others, some just look higher than others, etc. Its really strange.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

iunno.. i have a 10 inch sub in the trunk... maybe 30-40 lbs absolute max..


----------

